# Can DTG produce quality prints on ceramic tile?



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Talked to a dealer of DTG Machines and they told me that Ceramic Tile was doable on the machine. I then asked if it would scratch or have problems with scratching or chipping since it was just ink on tile and I felt the absorbtion wouldnt be there. Anyway, he said with the pretreat and posttreat it would hold up just as good as sublimation or at least damn near comparable. 

Anyone know if there is truth to this?


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

i've seen tiles printed by T-Jet's at the T-Jet booth. I haven't done any myself to try it, so I can't speak for wear and tear.

They looked really good but how they hold up is more important than how great they looked before anyone accidentally spilt milk on them....

If i happen upon spare ceramic tile I will try it and let you know.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Using the proper pretreatment and top coat, you can produce some good tiles with a dtg printer for decorative purpose (not real life purposes). If you are looking to decorate tiles that are going to be put on a wall and you want to clean at some point, then go with dye sublimation. That is the best way to decorate tile and get a great looking print that will last.


----------



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for your response! I figured that but I just figured I would check to see how good the quality was.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Quality is definitely fine as long as you are not going to scrub the top of the tile. So, if you wanted to make an award or even a picture to hang / display for some...you could do a dtg print on to a piece of tile. Just don't plan on making a mural for a bathroom using a dtg.


----------

